# cant uninstall ca internet security suite 2007



## nickmo (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been having so many problems due to the CA Internet Security Suite i got from tiger direct. Due to conflicts with other programs i have been told that uninstalling the suite will resolve my problems. Sounds easy enough but i cannot uninstall. When i go to add remove programs and choose uninstall it gives me, Error E9011: You do not have sufficient privileges to install or uninstall CA Personal Firewall, the only portion left?, Unable to update registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\CA\CAPF Try logging on as Administratror. I am the administrator, there is only one account on my machine. So i tried restarting in safe mode. This time i get a different error. Error E9039 and it doesnt say anything about it. Please help! is there a tool or something out there? i dont even know where to go for help. thank you


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Permissions can sometimes be set in the registry to prevent even administrators from accessing certain registry keys.

If you have an administrator account and feel comfortable editing the REGISTRY  try setting the permissions:
Open regedit. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\CA\CAPF, right click the key name and click Permissions. Highlight the line for Administrators.

Make sure Full control and Read are checked, Special permissions is not checked, and there are no boxes checked under "Deny".

Disclaimer: Messing with the registry can be hazardous to your computers health.


----------



## nickmo (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok well that didn't work. I opened regedit. Found my way to CAPF, right clicked the key, and the permissions under administrators were already set that way. Any other ideas?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

No other ideas for now. I may be uninstalling CA soon too if it doesn't quit deleting cookies that I dont want it to delete! Will let you know if I do.


----------



## nickmo (Jul 4, 2007)

Well thanks for the help. Does anyone else have any ideas? Is there a way of manually deleting CA? I am having a problem with kmxcf.sys that conflicts with other programs. I want nothing to do with CA anymore, any other suggestions are very much welcome! thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I called the CA support number.
After a few verbal instructions ... He took over my computer and fixed it.
He was messing around in my user permissions after he tinkered in the registry.

Just like he was setting beside me and not in India.
You got their number ??


----------



## EDYTHE (May 8, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> No other ideas for now. I may be uninstalling CA soon too if it doesn't quit deleting cookies that I dont want it to delete! Will let you know if I do.


open CA control panel/Firewall/'privacy'control/..you'll see a slider for 'cookie-control' for low/high, etc. then -open 'advanced' button on the right side of that area -you have a choice of how you want cookies 'handled' by CA..you can check or uncheck your selection i.e. CA to 'delete' them immediately, or not at all- etc. etc...
don't blame company/program -it is rated very high and i think it is excellent. ...one simply has to learn 'how' to set-up options for any program or these programs will do the 'default' settings when first installed.... hope this helps


----------



## EDYTHE (May 8, 2007)

Noyb said:


> I called the CA support number.
> After a few verbal instructions ... He took over my computer and fixed it.
> He was messing around in my user permissions after he tinkered in the registry.
> 
> ...


hello -this is my 2nd year with CA e-trust security suite - i also had them hold my hand via phone (offered for install)again this year as i installed via a 'CD' (wouldn't think of downloading any program - too many chances for failrure or misdirected files, etc.- not fault of any company) -i paid the extra 10. for the CD - worth it - tech was wonderful-patient and got me set-up just as i wanted the program's controls to be set for my needs...i wouldn't use any other program - heard too many complaints of the others ....CA e-trust Security Suite 07 is just great -no interference with other programs - prompt tech-support email reply also.. .. thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The number I used was ... 866-870-5667 ... CASS is a freebee from my ISP for 3 Puters.
I installed it in my Play (Sandbox) HP m7070n computer... probably why I had initial install problems.
It's been in and out a couple of times since ... different configs.

The time to run CCleaner and propagate a list of Add/Remove Pgms with CA installed is about 3>4 times longer.
Don't think I want to slow down my main Puter ... Comments ??

I'm hiding behind a second, bootable, HD with a fresh install, fully loaded/updated copy of Windows ready to Clone over at the first sign of trouble.
And All this is backed with Acronis TI in my externals.

I tend to be a little fearless.
Haven't found any software yet that'll stop Windows from getting confused for NO reason.


----------



## bfast (Aug 17, 2004)

> open CA control panel/Firewall/'privacy'control/..you'll see a slider for 'cookie-control' for low/high, etc. then -open 'advanced' button on the right side of that area -you have a choice of how you want cookies 'handled' by CA...


I am having the same issues as Frank4d. Since I installed CA Internet Suite 2008 a couple of weeks ago, my cookies periodically evaporate. My Firewall settings are as follows: 
Cookie control: off
Advanced: nothing checked.



> don't blame company/program -it is rated very high and i think it is excellent.


I have searched CA help, and find no help that solves my problem. Getting tech support costs me $20. Free e-mail tech support doesn't seem to be available. I am obviously not the only one who has this problem. Why should I not blame the company?


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello nickmo. you have two choices you could goto start and then run type in regedit.exe select hklm or what ever goto software click on the ca file once done goto edit then click on permissions and try and delete it from there or you could follow this link and delete all files.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Unlocker.shtml


----------

